# Keeping Water From Freezing, Plastic Fountain



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well... I got up this morning and it was 36 deg F outside. Pretty soon it will be dipping below freezing here at night... although, it will still get up into the 40s or 50s here during the day in the winter.

Anyway, I was wondering, how do you'all keep water from freezing if using plastic fountains? Or do I need to switch to a metal one with an electric warmer under it?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Zig,

Many members have discussed this before. From what I've gathered they mostly put a heat source under the water bowls.. Perhaps if you check out a pigeon supply store you'll find some sort of heater designed for that.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I've seen warmers on the various pigeon supply sites, but figure they'd get to hot to use with a plastic fountain... but would work only with a metal one. Maybe I'll just pick-up a metal one to be on the safe side. Although I do have three fountains... its taken me that long to settle on one I like (i.e. one they can't get on top of and poop in the water)... so, I suppose I could pick up a warmer and run a test case when I'm at home and can keep an eye on it. But I suppose it would be best to just pick-up a metal fountain to be on the safe side.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Jedds has a warmer that says it can only be used with double walled metal fountains.

Global has a couple of different warmers that are advertised as being able to be used with plastic fountains. I suppose I'll pick-up one of them and see.  http://www.globalpigeon.com/main.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Check out this web site. Pretty good idea and not very expensive.

http://www.redroselofts.com/water_heater.htm


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Great idea at Redrose Lofts...!

Two things ... 

1. do NOT go to metal drinkers. If you ever want to add any vitamins, medications, health suppliments, etc., you won't be able to

and

2. You can also keep your water from freezing by building a small wooden platform for your drinker -- large enough to leave room for the birds to perch on next to the drinker. Hang light inside the box with a 60W lightbulb - and the warmth radiating up through the box to the drinker will keep it from freezing (make sure the bulb doesn't touch the sides of the box!


Also -- not a big deal if your drinkers freeze. If you have two -- put one out in the morning for the birds to drink. Take the other inside to thaw. At night, swap them! 

As long as the birds get a drink once or twice a day, they're fine. We don't have any heaters in our lofts -- just water twice a day in the winter.

After all, in the wild, the birds can go for quite a while without drinks, when everything is frozen solid! Our loft birds have it easy... LOL


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Good idea about just swapin' out two waterers. I think all I'll have to worry about around where I live is at night in the winter. Even in Jan and Feb around here it still gets above freezing during the day... ahhh... gotta love these harsh SoCal winters up here in the Mojave Desert...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You can empty your waters at dark. Then put fresh water out in the mornings. This works well. And alot of people do this.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*liquid water*

in new york i use the aforementioned box method mine i made from 2x4s make the box a bit smaller than waterer base and i use plastic wateres.
get some zip cord and a socket with a screw mounted foot to secure to the side of the 2x4 i use a decorative bulb cause its long rather than round and fits under the waterer 15 watts works till about 20F i keep a 25watt in the box to swap when water stars to freeze. Also i put some bricks around the waterer to make up the height differance for the birds to stand on. But remember the water should be cold to the touch as bacteria will grow much faster in warm water, i can only change my water once a day so temp for me is important


----------

